# Comcast California, Salt Lake City, Pacific NW - West Coast Feed Chgs 07-15-2014



## CraigK

Comcast changed multiple SD/HD channels from the East Coast feed to the West Coast feed yesterday (July 15, 2014). Guide data might not be updated yet so your TiVo might record the wrong program on these channels.

*Affected Areas and Channels*

*California*

A&E
AMC
Animal Planet
BET
CMT
Food Network
FXX (SD and HD channels)
HGTV
History

*Salt Lake City*

A&E
AMC (SD and HD channels)
Animal Planet (SD and HD channels)
BET
CMT (SD and HD channels)
Food Network
FXX (SD only)
HGTV
History
TLC
SyFy

*Pacific Northwest: Portland & Eugene, Oregon; Seattle & Spokane, Washington*

A&E
AMC
Animal Planet
BET
CMT
Food Network
FXX (SD and HD channels)
HGTV
History

-----------------

Comcast Link

*Introduction*
If you live in the Pacific Time Zone, some of your favorite high definition (HD) networks will be changing from East Coast to West Coast primetime programming hours effective July 15, 2014.

*What This Means*
If you live on the West Coast, HD primetime programming airs three hours before the traditional hours of 8:00 PM - 11:00 PM (PT). Now, some HD networks primetime shows will instead air during those traditional hours. All channel numbers will remain the same.

Before this change, the standard definition (SD) and HD channels of the same network did not show the same programming, which impacted the viewing experience when switching from SD to HD or vice versa.

Edgier programming will now air later in the evening, not during family viewing time.

*What You Need to Do*
If your DVR recordings and/or Parental Controls are set by channel, you will need to reset your DVR recordings by signing in to DVR Manager and resetting your Parental Controls. This will help ensure that you dont miss any of your favorite programming and/or that select programming is locked at the appropriate time.


----------



## BigGuy

When will the Tivo schedule catch up to this Comcrap bonehead move?


----------



## chrisroyfilms

Just tried to update through the "connect to service" feature. No go. Channel guide still shows incorrect lineup. Hopefully TiVo gets it figured out soon or I'm going to be manually recording shows.


----------



## bella92108

This is really annoying. What do I pay TiVo for if not to keep up with this stuff? Not updated in Northern California as of tonight.


----------



## javabird

I don't understand it. I don't really know what times shows are supposed to air, since I always let Tivo figure it out for me. How can I tell if the my Tivo has the new program data or not?


----------



## bella92108

javabird said:


> I don't understand it. I don't really know what times shows are supposed to air, since I always let Tivo figure it out for me. How can I tell if the my Tivo has the new program data or not?


Yeah, it really pisses me off. I contacted Tivo support and they're so arrogant... they gave me the usual "fill out the request to fix error channels" page... pisses me off. I explained that I pay Tivo to keep track of this and it's a huge issue affecting millions, and that Comcast notified them MONTHS ago.

What else do I pay Tivo for but to handle these changes? It's absolutely absurd. It's no wonder why their subscriber base is shrinking.

When they raised prices I asked why, and they said because they're full service and offer the best guide data and recording process... yet they can't do the one thing I pay them to do.


----------



## NorthAlabama

tivo delivers the guide data, but it's comcast and tms that are responsible for accuracy. a change this extensive _should _have been provided to tms by comcast in advance, along with the markets affected (this is the only way tms is authorized to make the changes).

provide feedback through tivo.com: 
http://www.tivo.com/lineup.html​or the email link: 
http://support.tivo.com/app/ask​my last guide data email to tms ([email protected]) bounced, so i don't know what suggest. here's another email addresses i have:
[email protected]​hope they fix this for you soon, i'd be climbing the walls.


----------



## bella92108

NorthAlabama said:


> tivo delivers the guide data, but it's comcast and tms that are responsible for accuracy. a change this extensive _should _have been provided to tms by comcast in advance, along with the markets affected (this is the only way tms is authorized to make the changes).
> 
> provide feedback through tivo.com:
> or the email link:
> my last guide data email to tms ([email protected]) bounced, so i don't know what suggest. here's another email addresses i have:
> [email protected]​hope they fix this for you soon, i'd be climbing the walls.


Comcast announced this months ago. As many customers are affected, Tivo should have had a project management team working with the guide data provider and Comcast. This is what we pay them for. To just say they're the middle man is absurd. I can get guide data on my own. MY contract of service is with Tivo, so I can rail on them for this one.


----------



## NorthAlabama

bella92108 said:


> Comcast announced this months ago. As many customers are affected, Tivo should have had a project management team working with the guide data provider and Comcast. This is what we pay them for. To just say they're the middle man is absurd. I can get guide data on my own. MY contract of service is with Tivo, so I can rail on them for this one.


comcast may have announced it months ago, but if they didn't officially provide the info to tms, and follow through to completion, tms can't implement, and tivo can't deliver the changes - a comcast press release isn't good enough.

lineup changes are a routine process for tms, and tivo downloads changes daily, so i suspect comcast dropped the ball - at a minimum, the didn't follow up.


----------



## bella92108

NorthAlabama said:


> comcast may have announced it months ago, but if they didn't officially provide the info to tms, and follow through to completion, tms can't implement, and tivo can't deliver the changes - a comcast press release isn't good enough.
> 
> lineup changes are a routine process for tms, and tivo downloads changes daily, so i suspect comcast dropped the ball - at a minimum, the didn't follow up.


You're missing the point. When I subscribe to a data provider (in this case Tivo), I expect accuracy, and if it's not, that's what I pay them for... to push the issue.

Comcast customers with Comcast DVRs have accurate data. I do not. Nothing more to be said, Tivo needs to push the matter.


----------



## NorthAlabama

bella92108 said:


> You're missing the point. When I subscribe to a data provider (in this case Tivo), I expect accuracy, and if it's not, that's what I pay them for... to push the issue.
> 
> Comcast customers with Comcast DVRs have accurate data. I do not. Nothing more to be said, Tivo needs to push the matter.


did you report the guide errors to tivo?


----------



## javabird

bella92108 said:


> Comcast announced this months ago. As many customers are affected, Tivo should have had a project management team working with the guide data provider and Comcast. This is what we pay them for. To just say they're the middle man is absurd. I can get guide data on my own. MY contract of service is with Tivo, so I can rail on them for this one.


If they announced it months ago, they never notified me directly in any way. The first I heard about it was an email I received from Comcast 3 days ago.


----------



## mattack

javabird said:


> How can I tell if the my Tivo has the new program data or not?


go to one of the affected channels and see if it is airing the show you think it is. If it isn't, check the guide data for 3 hours off to see if THAT is what is actually airing.. If it is, it hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## zalusky

What pisses me about this is the fact I want the east coast feeds so I can watch the shows earlier. I think the networks are pushing this change.


----------



## CraigK

I forced a connection this evening and all the channels in the Seattle area now seem to be have the correct guide data. 

The two Season Passes I checked (Longmire on A&E HD and Halt And Catch Fire on AMC HD) did not have anything on my ToDo list. I remember this happening during previous East/West Coast feed changes. AMCHD is now called AMCPHD and AETVHD is now called AETVHDP so I had to create new Season Passes with those new designations even though the channel numbers are the same. I'm using a TiVo HD if that makes any difference.

I'll miss watching these shows and others (like Walking Dead) early. It used to be nice to watch The Daily Show/Colbert at 8 and 8:30 before Comedy central changed their feed. Comcast treats this like a good thing in their explanation and makes it sound like we should be excited to get the West Coast feeds.


----------



## KevTech

CraigK said:


> I forced a connection this evening and all the channels in the Seattle area now seem to be have the correct guide data.


From what I have seen so far the only channels changed in Seattle have been A&E and AMC.

That still leaves these channels with the incorrect line up.

Animal Planet
BET
CMT
Food Network
FXX (SD and HD channels)
HGTV
History

I can verify that History channel does indeed still have incorrect times as I went to History channel site and compared times/shows from the site with what the Tivo guide says.

Maybe they will be changed Friday.


----------



## javabird

KevTech said:


> From what I have seen so far the only channels changed in Seattle have been A&E and AMC.
> 
> That still leaves these channels with the incorrect line up.
> 
> Animal Planet
> BET
> CMT
> Food Network
> FXX (SD and HD channels)
> HGTV
> History
> 
> I can verify that History channel does indeed still have incorrect times as I went to History channel site and compared times/shows from the site with what the Tivo guide says.
> 
> Maybe they will be changed Friday.


Thanks for that update. I had forced 2 connections to Tivo yesterday and my guide data for AMC and A&E (and those season passes) updated to the correct channels. I will go back and double-check the History channel.


----------



## CraigK

KevTech said:


> From what I have seen so far the only channels changed in Seattle have been A&E and AMC.
> 
> That still leaves these channels with the incorrect line up.
> 
> Animal Planet
> BET
> CMT
> Food Network
> FXX (SD and HD channels)
> HGTV
> History


Yes, that seems to be right. A&E and AMC were the only ones I had Season Passes on so I was concentrating on those. I thought I'd checked them all, but looking back I see some of the other channels had shows repeating after 3 hours so it looked to me like they had changed at the time I was checking.

I'll check the others later this afternoon after my next scheduled connect.


----------



## mattack

I got some updated yesterday, but IIRC, only the HD versions of the channels.. That is, in the new message.


----------



## KevTech

All the channels in question were deleted then added again according to the message I had when I went into my shows.

Checked times/shows and all is in sync again.


----------



## tivoboy

Yeah, bummer.

AMC is the killer. means things like madmen and HACF will only show at 22:00 PST, and not 19:00 PST.. would rather than. I really liked being able to have some shows to watch on Sunday early evening, but I guess with Tivo I'll just shift my viewing to some time during the week.


----------



## mattack

Hahaha! That was my reaction too.. I used to watch HACF before the 'rest' of the prime time..


----------



## sar840t2

This change really drove my TiVos nuts. Not sure why it should have.

First, around the time I got an email from Comcast warning me of the change, channel 104 on *both* TiVos started behaving as if it had a weak signal (blocky video, choppy audio). None of the 10 or so other channels that I tried had this problem.

Then after my TiVos got the second change notification, my "main" TiVo was telling me I was not subscribed to every channel I tried. I don't think the secondary TiVo had this problem.

A reboot fixed it, but I really wouldn't have expected a lineup change to have this kind of effect. It never has before, so hopefully this was a one-off.

Mike


----------

